# PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren



## beckskevin (31. Mai 2010)

*PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren*

Hallo zusammen

ich habe am Wochenende folgende Komponenten bekommen und eingebaut

Phenom II x4 955 C3 
Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (mit usb3&sata 3)
G.Skill Ripjaws DDR-1333 CL7

das restliche System besteht aus
-BS Vista 32 BIT
-Gehäuse Antec 900 (NEU)
-WD Festplatt 500 mb 7200 u/min  (ca 2 Jahre alt)
-LG Laufwerk DVD Brenner (ca. 2 Jahre alt)
-Thermaltake Netzteil 600 W  (ca. 2 Jahre alt)
-Kama Cross CPU Lüfter
-Graka MSI GTX 260 Twincooler 856mb

jetzt zu meinem Problem: habe alles Ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen und will den PC starten aber nichts passiert, kein Piepton, nur die Lüfter laufen alle
CPU Lüfter, Graka Lüfter, Gehäuse Lüfter, DVD Laufwerk ist auch an und die Festplatte macht auch irgendwas bzw läuft!! Aber kein Signal kommt bzw Pipton.

Habe auch schon MB Batterie raus genommen, RAM Bänke getauscht, alle Stecker nochmal getestet. Habe sogar den CPU Lüfter nochmal runter genommen und den BOXED drauf gemacht auch alles ohne Erfolg!

Habe jetzt auch schon viel gegoogelt usw und komme immer wieder auf Threads wo es das Netzteil war. Meins ist zwar schon paar Jahre alt aber das heißt ja nichts.Was ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann weil ja die Lüfter usw alles läuft. Need Help Plz.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren*

Was für eine Graka ist verbaut? Hast du ein anderes Netzteil zum Testen zur Hand?


----------



## beckskevin (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren*



facehugger schrieb:


> Was für eine Graka ist verbaut? Hast du ein anderes Netzteil zum Testen zur Hand?



Sry hatte ich vergessen habe ich noch hinzugefügt.

Netzteil müsste ich beim Kumple ausbauen....also eher nein!


----------



## kress (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren*

Hatte ähnliches Problem bei einem älteren Rechner (Pentium IV), da war der Ram dann Schrott.
Würde bei deinem Fall auch auf den Arbeitsspeicher tippen.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren*

mmmh versuche es mal *ohne Graka,* nur mit Onboard(müsste ja das board haben) und *ohne Ram Riegel*.
Haste evtl vergessen _4/8 pin Stromversorgung _für CPU anzuschließen, weil alle lüfter drehen ohne signale ist der klassische fehler dafür?

Ansonsten anderes NT testen und sicherheitshalber wenn kein bild über vga port mal anschließen.

gruß

smoothr3d


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren*

Ein BS haste aber schon installiert? Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## beckskevin (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren*



kress schrieb:


> Hatte ähnliches Problem bei einem älteren Rechner (Pentium IV), da war der Ram dann Schrott.
> Würde bei deinem Fall auch auf den Arbeitsspeicher tippen.



Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen habe mein altes System Intel Pentiun Quad Core 4x2,4 GHz mit 4 GB Dominator Speicher und ASUS Stricker Extreme Board 
gegen das o.g. System komplett ausgetauscht, bei dem alten System hatte ich vorher auch immer Bildhänger im Spiel nach einem Bios Update ging dann garnichts mehr. 

Dann habe ich mich Entschlossen den kompletten Rechner aufzurüsten auf AMD und jetzt habe ich das gleiche Problem wie mit dem alten Rechner 
(wo Board event. zerschossen wurde per Bios Update) 
Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das es am RAM liegt bzw an den Board. Ist ja alles neue soviel Pech traue ich mir nicht zu  

Das einzigste was ich noch aus dem alten Rechner übernommen habe sind Netzteil, DVD Laufwerk und Festplatte.

@facehuggerwas ist ein BS ?

@SmOOthr3D habe die 
nicht vergessen _4/8 pin Stromversorgung _für CPU anzuschließen.

muss ich wohl weiter testen, bzw neues Netzteil holen könnt ihr mir eins Empfehlen für das Board Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H ?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## kress (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren*

Naja, es muss nicht kaputt sein, kann aber auch sein, dass er nicht richtig erkannt wird und das System somit streikt.
Steht der Ram in der Liste vom Mainboard als Supported drinne?
BS=Betriebssystem.^^
Muss nicht umbedingt das NT sein.


----------



## beckskevin (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren*



kress schrieb:


> Naja, es muss nicht kaputt sein, kann aber auch sein, dass er nicht richtig erkannt wird und das System somit streikt.
> Steht der Ram in der Liste vom Mainboard als Supported drinne?
> BS=Betriebssystem.^^
> Muss nicht umbedingt das NT sein.



Weiß ich nicht habe die Sachen nach Empfehlungen von dir gekauft!!



kress schrieb:


> Mit 350€ dürfest du da hinkommen.
> Phenom II x4 955 C3 140€
> Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (mit usb3&sata 3) 90€
> G.Skill Ripjaws DDR-1333 CL7 106€
> ...


----------



## kress (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC bootet nicht Lüfter laufen aber auf hochtouren*

Jo, Ram ist in der Liste drin.
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-880ga-ud3h.pdf

Mal mit nur einem Riegel probiert?
Minimale Konfig? Nur cpu,ram, platte?


----------

